# BJJ Gi Work



## Zepp (Apr 28, 2003)

I originally posted this question in the Jujitsu forum, but my ADD just won't let me wait for someone to answer it there.

I had the opportunity yesterday to see part of a Brazilian Ju Jitsu tournament, and it made me wonder about something.  Just about every technique I saw applied (besides the submissions) involved grabbing a hold of the opponent's gi. So my question is: how much of typical BJJ training involves grabbing clothing? Is this the basis of the self-defense work you guys do, or is it mostly a competition thing?

Pardon the curiosity of a TKDist. :asian:


----------



## jlhenry (Apr 29, 2003)

Gi chokes are mostly for sport BJJ but it can be applied on anyone wearing a collared shirt or jacket.


----------



## Zepp (Apr 30, 2003)

Thank you for posting jlhenry.  Especially since you're the only one.

Come on, I know we've got some more BJJer's around here somewhere.


----------



## Elfan (Apr 30, 2003)

Note I don't take BJJ...

clothing general makes things easier on the ground.  A sweaty guy in spandex shorts is harder to get ahold of then jeans and a jacket.  So if they do have clothing it makes sense to use it.   Some locks/chokes do require certain clothing.


----------



## James Kovacich (Apr 30, 2003)

Judo is the same way too. If the sleeves are available, then grab them, its a no brainer. Most techniques that you learn on the mat can be applied without the Gi as long as you understand what your techniques.

Using the gi allows you to control your opponent, keep him where you want him and work toward your submission. The same could be done with standup grappling.

Today there are no-gi submission tournaments. to answer your question best, you should search one out and take a look firsthand.:asian:


----------



## JDenz (May 9, 2003)

I posted my response on the other forum I don't know if one of the mods wants to link them.


----------

